# ¿cuanto peso puede levantar un Motor PAP pm35s-048?



## Zettaextremo (Mar 18, 2008)

Disculpen ya lei algunas caracteristicas de este motor, intente buscar un datasheet pero pues no encontre mi respuesta, quisiera saber de alguien que ya halla trabajado con estos motores, cuanto peso puede levantar por si solos estos motores, es decir, sin engranes, unicamente conectar directamente un pedacito de plastico al piñon del motor,  y que este gire, o seria mecanicamente imposible

No conosco mucho de esto, solo conosco los motores dc, pero en donde consigo mis partes electronicas solo venden esos motores.

Mi idea es crear un minihexapodo, pero pues esos motores si estan grandesitos y pues creo que no venden engranes, quiero atormillar tres motores a un hexagono de plastico, y que estos muevan a las patas directamente, seria como un moviento en x, horizontal, y pues si me es posible conseguir mas de estos motores y crear toda la pata completa.

En estos momentos estoy creando un hexapodo pero como de 30 cm pero con motores dc, pero en mayo habra una competencia de minirobots, y pues mi hexapodo ya no entra en esa categoria, planeo construir un minirobot hexapodo pero que le salgan tres ruedas para que quede como un triciclo, ya tengo una idea en papel pero esoty en busca de los motores indicados, pequeños y potentes, no dispongo ni de servos ni de otro tipo de motores, aca es una zona muy pobre en cuestiones de tecnologias moviles, aqui solo es audio y video nada de robotica.

Bueno pues espero haberme hecho explicar bien para que los quiero usar, esperare sus respuestas con mucho gusto, nos vemos.

PD. no se si alguien sabra como hacer engranes, mmm que quimicos se usan para su elaboracion porque no se si el motor funcione muy bien.
Se me olvidaba el peso que quiero levantar es de otros dos motores similares mas alguno que otro sensor, no se si sea capaz este motor de moverlos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

No se mucho de motores PAP, pero sin saber nada del motor en si tampoco, te diria que todo depende del tamaño de ese "pedacito de plástico".
Los motores dan un par o un momento determinado. Entonces depende del modo de acoplar la carga y del tipo de carga.

Si no tienes muchos datos ni conocimientos, es todo prueba y error.

Hacer engranes, es dificil. Hay que hacerlos muy bien.
Se pueden comprar o recuperar de diferentes artículos electrónicos la mayoria de las veces.

Saludos.


----------

